# Klipsch quintet help



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

We recently purchased the klipsch quintet speakers from best buy. We are looking for a sub and receiver to go with it. The system will be used for both movies and music. Our living room is an open concept with hardwood floors.

For a receiver we are looking at the Yamaha RX-V677 7.2 

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V677-7-2-channel-Network-Receiver/dp/B00ILCS182

I know it is bigger, but I like to plan for the future and in case my wife wants to add speakers later she can. My question is, is this a good receiver for the quintet set and for future speakers? I have read (after purchasing) the quintet set will be at 120hz instead of the recommended 80hz If I remember right. So If we went with this receiver, what do you recommend for set up?

Any recommended receivers?

For the subwoofer we are looking into th he klipsch R-10SW. I have read that the svs 1000 is a great sub at $500. Thoughts?

I would rather spend a little more now than have to replace anything later. This is our first system, and for the price we got on the quintets we couldn't pass them up. However should we add a couple shelves or what not, I want to know the current could support it. With that being said I would like to keep it as best "bang for the buck" if you will, but again don't not mind spending more now rather than later.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

hudson said:


> We recently purchased the klipsch quintet speakers from best buy. We are looking for a sub and receiver to go with it. The system will be used for both movies and music. Our living room is an open concept with hardwood floors.
> 
> For a receiver we are looking at the Yamaha RX-V677 7.2
> 
> ...


How big is your real space? I see a lot of people with open concept areas, and they don't realize that you must take the entire area (including where the room opens) into consideration. I'm a little concerned if Quintet is enough speaker for an open concept area, and I'm definitely looking at two subs (SVS 1000) or one great sub like the SVS 13 Ultra. Here's an analogy given to me by Bill Duttelston (Legacy Audio) try filling a bucket with a teaspoon....it will take longer, you will have to work harder, an will not be as efficient as some one filling it with a quart sized pot....get it? Big rooms need larger speakers. What are the overall dimensions of the rooms together?


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

Loving room is 15'5"x18'11" and the dining area is 11'4"x12'4" and the kitchen is roughfly 10'x12'..I say open concept but we have a wall separating the kitchen and living room..it is very similar to the attached floor plan

We were looking into a sound bar but decided on the quintet as a better deal..we have a buddy who has a soundbar in a completely open concept and he has no issues so we figured the quintet would work even better. Our thinking anyway.

Thanks for the speedy reply as well


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

Might help if I actually attach it


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

hudson said:


> Might help if I actually attach it


Quintet's will work here (especially if you like the sound from a soundbar). I would go with 2 SVS 1000's. Your receiver is fine .... Unless you want immersive surround later (you'll need a newer receiver for that).


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok perfect, what receiver would you recommend?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hudson said:


> I know it is bigger, but I like to plan for the future and in case my wife wants to add speakers later she can. My question is, is this a good receiver for the quintet set and for future speakers? I have read (after purchasing) the quintet set will be at 120hz instead of the recommended 80hz If I remember right. So If we went with this receiver, what do you recommend for set up?


To be honest, no one can predict if this receiver will be good for future speakers without knowing what those speakers may or may not be. It's possible you could choose something that wouldn't be ideal, so given that you might not want to worry about it at this point in time.




hudson said:


> For the subwoofer we are looking into th he klipsch R-10SW. I have read that the svs 1000 is a great sub at $500. Thoughts?


A $500 budget isn't going to get you enough subwoofer for that much space I'm afraid. The PB1000 might have a fighting chance if you don't like to play things too loud, but realistically you'll need to look at something more like their PB2000 or the Rythmik LV12R.




hudson said:


> I would rather spend a little more now than have to replace anything later. This is our first system, and for the price we got on the quintets we couldn't pass them up. However should we add a couple shelves or what not, I want to know the current could support it. With that being said I would like to keep it as best "bang for the buck" if you will, but again don't not mind spending more now rather than later.


There's a saying that goes "a good price is not always a good deal", and in this case you can apply that to the Quintets. Those really aren't sufficient for the task at hand. Will you be able to hear them? Sure, but they will be horribly overmatched by that much space. 3.5" midranges simply won't do, and a crossover higher than 100Hz - 80Hz even - will cause you to localize the subwoofer (in particular). That also tends to make things like voices sound 'chesty' and thick, which is a very annoying thing indeed.

Since you indicated that you would rather spend more up front and do it right you may want to take a step back and re-evaluate the situation. Your current speakers and sub budget are both too small for your needs. Some further planning now could save a lot of frustration down the line.


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

What would you recommend for my situation then jman?


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

theJman said:


> To be honest, no one can predict if this receiver will be good for future speakers without knowing what those speakers may or may not be. It's possible you could choose something that wouldn't be ideal, so given that you might not want to worry about it at this point in time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I assumed the OP was working in a very limited budget, and that their listening habits are not quite like ours (the soundbar gave me that impression). 

If the budget was more open, I'd rather see the HSU or SVS sat systems in this space (I'm guessing the OP wants small speakers). I'd still go with 2 subs in this space (if t was my space - I'd have at least four).

I agree with what you are saying Jman....however, to me .... The OP may not be quite ready to commit and make sacrifices in decor. correct me if I'm wrong  sounds like they want a life style type system.


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

You are correct. We are not looking to outperform movie theaters but rather something to enjoy


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, the wife decided to get two Klipsch R-26F floor speakers. So we will use those along with the quintet speakers. I am assuming the Yamaha receiver I originally selected will no longer be enough to operate all of them, is this correct? If so what Watt 7.2 speaker do I need?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

hudson said:


> Ok perfect, what receiver would you recommend?


A high end onkyo , I run the 818 it is a 7ch receiver w/flagship power.

Go for a 818 . or Newer atmos model , mine puts most movie theaters to shame even at 5 speakers.

I need a better tv, or a very big projector then new more movie theaters for me again.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

kingnoob said:


> A high end onkyo , I run the 818 it is a 7ch receiver w/flagship power.
> 
> Go for a 818 . or Newer atmos model , mine puts most movie theaters to shame even at 5 speakers.
> 
> I need a better tv, or a very big projector/


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hudson said:


> What would you recommend for my situation then jman?


For which piece? Your originally inquiry was for several different products. You'll need to give an indication of your budget as well, along with any décor limitations (size restrictions, cabinet finish, etc).

Based upon your original equipment choices and stated budget I did understand you weren't looking to recreate a theater experience, but you did mention increasing the budget and possibly changing direction if it would prevent you from having to make updates. Based upon what I've seen in the past there's a pretty good chance you would have been back within a year looking to do that very thing, so that's why I chimed in. What you're considering would certainly be better than the TV speakers, and if that's really all you want from the system then there's nothing wrong with proceeding the way you are. If the intent is for something a bit better than this is definitely the time to consider it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The best thing about Best Buy is that you can take the Quintets back. While it is true that many of us are looking to/and do outpreform theaters, that's not to say that you can't be happy with your choice. I have heard many people brag about their Quintet systems. As for which AVR to get, don't worry about being future proof. Any of the name brands are good. What is important is connectifity. With the advances in wireless streaming (check out the latest AMD software...FREE download!), I would definatly want Wi-Fi. I would also start with AVR's that offer Banana Binding Posts (don't like the wire crimp terminals). By the time you get here, you are pretty much covered with the rest. My Yamaha is 75 watts/ch & is plenty with my set up. I recommend looking at http://www.accessories4less.com/. Great BFTB there!

And for the sub, anything is better that the TV speakers. I had a Klipsch KSW-10 as my first sub & *was very happy @ the time*. Now, it's not even in the ball park, but again, that's personal preference. Your sub is going to be the biggest player/give you the most noteable impact in your surround sound set up. I'd give SVS a call to just talk. They are great & will help you determine what is best for your set up...nerver got any pressure from them, just great customer service. I better stop now, if I don't I'll be recommending all kinds of stuff way over budget! Let us know what you choose.

Will you want to upgrade later? Well, just ask any of us!!! :spend:


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Quintets , are good but more likely not good enough to get TRUE theater sound.
Klipsch R-26F , are amazing. I would build a system with this line.

Quintets might work well in small rooms though .
Whats your room size???


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

We are going to use 2 klipsch 26 floor speakers and still use the quintet simply because the reviews and size of the room. We think the reference speakers bought individually will be a little much. We have not decided on a sub or even if we want one or two..Will probably use one and add later if needed but still looking and considering the svs sub..

As for recievers, we are looking at the following

yamaha rd-v677 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/yamaha-...lack/4924002.p?id=1219105375949&skuId=4924002

Denon ave-s900
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/denon-1...lack/3800045.p?id=1219093905848&skuId=3800045

Sony strdh750
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-10...iver/4419006.p?id=1219098157631&skuId=4419006

From research is seems Yamaha is better with reliability and I believe are all very similar in performance, and features


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Id pick the model with features you want, Good luck!
I love klipsch, do Quintets sound good? I am running 7ch w/ mostly klipsch Icon line.


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

This is our first system so I will let you know how they sound! Once we pick our receiver I am hooking them up


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Did you browse the A4Less web site? I would have zero quams buying from them. They offer *factory refurbs *+ the option for an extended warranty that still beats the pants of retail.


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

I have and found some nice ones, but the wife is iffy about factory refurbished. I see they come with a one year warranty but also some of them have 3 year warranties as well


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

How many use accessories4less? Have you ever had to use the warranty? If so how does it work? I assume you ship it to them or the manufacturer?


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

hudson said:


> Well, the wife decided to get two Klipsch R-26F floor speakers. So we will use those along with the quintet speakers. I am assuming the Yamaha receiver I originally selected will no longer be enough to operate all of them, is this correct? If so what Watt 7.2 speaker do I need?


Excellent! The Yamaha can still operate them as Klipsch have a very high sensitivity rating - however, since you've made the jump......get the R-series center channel as well!!! All about timbre matching !


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

If you upgrade your receiver - get one that has DTS-X as well as Atmos.


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

We went with a denon ave-x2100 not sure it has those features..and I'll look into the center speaker but may see how these klipsch quintent sound first


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you have the makings of a fine system.
I might think about the reference center channel to go with the front mains you picked, but there is nothing wrong with trying the quintet center before spending more money.
If your budget allows I would look at these subs.
Hsu VTF3 and VTF2, and the SVS PB2000 and PC2000 or one of the PSA subs.
If you can spend more Hsu, SVS, and PSA all have higher models.
Everyone says get two subs, I would recommend spending the entire budget on the best sub you and afford/justify.


----------



## hudson (Jul 28, 2014)

Still looking into subs but I'll check those out..what speaker wire do you guys recommend? I'm looking at 16 gauge but thought about just don't 14 since the price is closer to the same anyway.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Did you browse the A4Less web site? I would have zero quams buying from them. They offer *factory refurbs *+ the option for an extended warranty that still beats the pants of retail.


DO a4less speakers have any major visual defects? I am a little ocd for this stuff. But beats paying retail and I am poor;.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I use AWG 12 and 14 wire for the speakers.
Monoprice is my go place for speaker wire http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2789&seq=1&format=2 
If you are running it through walls get this http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2817&seq=1&format=2 
The links are to #12 but there is nothing wrong with #14.
I like the 12/14 because it's just easier for me to work with compared to #16.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hudson said:


> Still looking into subs but I'll check those out..what speaker wire do you guys recommend? I'm looking at 16 gauge but thought about just don't 14 since the price is closer to the same anyway.


I use 14 myself, but 16 should be fine as well.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

theJman said:


> I use 14 myself, but 16 should be fine as well.


Agreed:sn:. I use 12 and 14 - but unless it an extremely long run - 16 should work well.


----------

